# sauvegardes Time machine et Linux



## patrick jean-jacques (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'envisage sérieusement de basculer sous Linux (testé depuis 2007-UbuntuDebian, Mint)
hélas mes sauvegardes Time Machine sont invisibles sous Mint Cinnamon - Rosa,
comment faire ?
j'ai commencé avec un portable de 2008 (P.B )
pour l'instant tout va bien,
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2018)

Time Machine, c'est un système de sauvegarde propriétaire d'Apple, véritablement utilisable uniquement depuis macOS. Il ne faut donc pas s'attendre à ce que cela soit simple.

Regarde ici, notamment en fin de page. On y parle d'un script écrit en Python qui utilise FUSE pour monter le disque et le rendre exploitable. Je n'ai pas testé (j'ai abandonné TM il y a très longtemps) mais ça a l'air pas mal.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (10 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,
merci Bompi et même si je lis pas bien l'Anglais je vais lire attentivement ce post.
Cdlmt,
Patrick JJ


----------



## phelibre (26 Janvier 2018)

De même pour moi qui avait abandonné Linux en 2005 pour le Mac mini et Tiger, je pense assez souvent de refaire la bascule.
Mon principal frein est l'éco-système Apple entre mon iPhone et mes deux machines ...
Existe-il un moyen de la conserver ou tout simplement laisser son iPhone pour Androïd ?


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2018)

Pour tout ce qui est iPhone et iPod, j'utilise toujours macOS (c'est d'ailleurs ma seule utilisation désormais).
[Chaque fois que je connecte mon iPhone à Linux, le système monte dans les tours sans que je sache trop pourquoi.]
J'ai aussi un téléphone sous Android et je le gère sans aucun lien à un PC.

Je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de logiciel propriétaire donc Linux est un choix tout naturel [macOS s'enrichit (ou s'alourdit...) de fonctions supplémentaires et se complexifie, à mes yeux inutilement].


----------



## phelibre (26 Janvier 2018)

Ok, tu peux ouvrir un terminal puis lancer top pour savoir ce qui se passe quand tu connectes ton iPhone ...


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2018)

Pour le processus, il n'y a pas trop de question. C'est _pourquoi_ il s'échauffe comme ça qui me paraît étrange.
De toute façon, je n'ai pas poursuivi vu que l'iPhone est trop verrouillé et ses interactions avec le système trop limitées.


----------

